

Higher Education Is The Next Big Bubble - shanellem
http://blog.clarity.fm/those-who-cant-do-teach-where-are-you-studying/

======
ColinWright
Obviously the topic of the moment:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4939882>

